# 208v phase to phase, b leg 208v to grd



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Tron10 said:


> while adding ckts to a newer panel in an old bakery i found:
> a-grd= 120v
> b-grd= 208v (not 197v)
> c-grd= 120v
> ...




Those are likely buck n boost transformers. 

Here they are bucking the voltage from 240 A-C, B-C to 208 volts between legs. It's still a High Leg Open Delta service.


----------



## Tron10 (May 28, 2010)

if "A" and "C" are bucked 32v how do A-grd and C-grd remain at 120v


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Tron10 said:


> if "A" and "C" are bucked 32v how do A-grd and C-grd remain at 120v


Because you're measuring potential to ground, not phase to phase.


----------

